# Am I mad?



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

My son, jack, was conceived after 12 years ttc, 8 months of clomid and BD at the right time and a further 2 months of clomid + IUI, he was born on 9th July 2008 so is only 6 weeks old.  DH and I decided straight away that we wouldn't be using contraception, hoping for No2.

Well AF arrived today and part of me is pleased to see her after being told I had high FSH levels (during our 1st IUI) and menopause could be early, plus I suffer from prolactinoma which can stop ovulation and AF's.  Part of me is really dissappointed to see her as everyone kept telling us that its easier to get pregnant just after having a baby so we BD'd as much as we (I) was able.  Part of me is also terrified of being on the ttc rollercoaster again and part of me feels guilty for wanting No 2 when I should be grateful for Jack (which I am of course, he is just adorable and we love him to bits).  Do you think I'm mad?

I am due to have my post natal check on 1st Sept and I should be going back on the meds to control the prolactinoma so hopefully will be ovulating again as soon as the meds kick in, but I have 1 months supply of clomid left from last year, would it be safe to use them?  Do they have a use by date?  Have had a look at the packet and theres no use by date on them.  They were prescribed last August.

I am really scared that Jack will be an only child, that was never our plan, however I thank my lucky stars everyday that we have Jack, feel so ungrateful for wanting a No2.

Think AF is messing with my head, thought I had all this under control but when I saw AF this evening my mind has gone into overdrive.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi  

I'm going to say NO - your not mad, but only because I'm the same.   Same feelings - guilt, longing, gratefulness and consumed with thoughts about #2 and no contraception. However PCOS is back, big time so AF is all over the shop so no chance here. Like you I also thought I had a chance as number 2 is "easier" sometimes.

I'm so bad I was referred back to IVF unit at 6 week check   

As for the clomid, wouldn't like to say chick, thinking probably best to ask your doc


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi  

thanks for replying, feel better knowing I'm not alone in feeling this way but would rather none of us had to go through this.

scousemouse
xxx


----------

